# Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......



## Pixy (31. August 2010)

*Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

fürs Gaming anzuschließen?

Ich habe das jetzt nicht vor, aber man sieht es immer häufiger und ich Frage mich was man dazu braucht.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man mindestens 2 Grafikkarten im SLI betreiben muss, da man nur 2 Monitore an einer Karte bekommt.

Und wie weiter? Läuft der Rest dann über die Software? Wie wird das eingestellt?

Vielleicht mache ich das auch mal irgendwann.


----------



## Dunzen (31. August 2010)

*AW: Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

Also zuerst brauchste 3 Monitore^^

Dann kannste dia auch an eine Graka hängen halt zwei an Dvi und einen an HDMI bzw. Displayport . (aktuelle ATI Ausstatung)

Oder du nimmst eine ATI Eyefinity Karte die hat sechs glaub miniHDMI Ports für sechs Bildschirme.

Aber wegen der sehr hohen Auflösung sind zwei Grakas besser.

Bei ATI läuft das komplett über den Treiber, da kannst einstellen wie viel Bildschirme du hast.

Bei Nvidia wirds ähnlich sein.


----------



## Curry (31. August 2010)

*AW: Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

Bei Nvidia läuft es größtenteils auch über den Treiber.


[Windows7 Nutzer]:
haben eine ausführliche Steuerung (Desktop=>Rechtsklick=>Bildschirmauflösung) 
Jedoch ist nach-wie-vor auch alles in der Nvidia Steuerung drin.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2010)

*AW: Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

jo, läuft meiste übern treiber. Allerdings sollte man zu nvidia greifen, da man schon 2 Grafikkarten haben sollte, vor allem wenn man noch mehr bildschirme haben will, und bei Nvidia läuft das mit den mehreren karten, also SLI, besser als das Crossfire von ATI  
Und die ATI karte mit 6 mini-HDMI ausgängen, also die 5870 mit 2 GB; is für mehrere Bildschirme meistens zu schwach, bei 3 BIldschirmen könnte es noch gehen. Aber bei den vorgesehenen 6 ist sie gnadenlos undersized


----------



## Pixy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten.



> Dunzen: Also zuerst brauchste 3 Monitore^^



Das ist natürlich Voraussetzung, aber ich ging einfach mal davon aus, dass das klar war.

Wenn sowas gegebenfalls irgendwann mal geplant ist, kommt mir natürlich nur Nvidia ins Haus. Da ich in meinem  ersten Post ja bereits von SLI spreche, dürfte es eigentlich klar sein (sonst hätte ich Crossfire geschrieben).

Kurz zusammengefasst, benötige ich also "nur" 3 Monitore, 2 Grafikkarten im SLI Betrieb und der Rest wird anschliessend über die Software geregelt.

Klingt ja zunächst einfach, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das mit der Software dann wohl eher nicht so einfach ist!?!

Oder gibt es da so eine Funktion wo man 2 oder 3 Monitore einfach per "Häkchen" aktiviert? 

Gibt es noch eine Reihenfolge wie die Monitore an die Grafikkarte gesteckt werden (zB. Obere Grafikkarte der mittlere Bildschirm und die untere GK die anderen beiden)?


----------



## Falcon (1. September 2010)

*AW: Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

3 Monitore

Bei Ati:
Eine Karte mit Eyefinity, ausserdem muss mindestens ein Monitor Display Port unterstützen. Alternativ braucht man für den dritten (bzw. bei mehr Monitoren jeweils noch einen) Aktiven DP Adapter

Bei nVidia:
2 Karten im SLi Modus.

Bei Matrox: (Für ATi und nVidia)
Ein TripleHead2Go Adapter

Zwei Karten sind nicht unbedingt erforderlich bei ATi. Die 5870 hat auch so schon jede Menge Rechenpower. Bisher konnte ich alle Spiele in Max Einstellungen bei 5248x1050 Ruckelfrei spielen.




Pixy schrieb:


> Oder gibt es da so eine Funktion wo man 2 oder 3 Monitore einfach per "Häkchen" aktiviert?
> 
> Gibt es noch eine Reihenfolge wie die Monitore an die Grafikkarte  gesteckt werden (zB. Obere Grafikkarte der mittlere Bildschirm und die  untere GK die anderen beiden)?



Wie das bei nVidia genau ist, weiss ich nicht, aber zumindest bei ATi funktioniert das genau so. Anstecken, einschalten, Wizard starten, fertig. Reihenfolge der Monitore ist auch egal, der Wizard fragt sogar extra nach ob die Anzeige korrekt ist und korrigiert die Reihenfolge der Monitore, falls man dies verneint.

Und so generell zum Thread: Wieder lächerlich diese nVidia Lobpreisung... SLi liefe besser als CrossFire... CrossFire skaliert in der Regel wesentlich besser als SLi, sprich mit einem ATi Gespann kommt man bei zwei Karten viel öfter an 200% Leistung als bei nVidia. Dafür ist nVidia bei den Profilen meist etwas schneller als ATi.


----------



## Athlone (5. September 2010)

*AW: Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

Hallo allerseits!

  Eigentlich suche ich hier ja gerade nach etwas anderem in diesem Forum, da ich mich aber mit dem Thema schon eingehend beschäftigt habe, teile ich gerne mein Wissen mit euch (auch wenn es eigentlich nur eine seeehr ausführliche Untermauerung von Falcons Beitrag ist).
Grundsätzlich muss man um Spiele über mehrere Monitore im Vollbildmodus anzeigen zu können die Bildschirme horizontal  (oder vertikal) erweitern. Dadurch wurde unter XP der Bildschirminhalt auf alle angeschlossenen Bildschirme ausgedehnt und somit auch Spiele die im Vollbildmodus laufen. Würde man das Dual-View-Feature nutzen, würde ein Spiel nur auf einem Bildschirm im Vollbildmodus laufen und auf dem anderen Bildschirm würde man weiterhin den Windows-Desktop sehen.
  Zunächst mal muss ich euch enttäuschen, ganz so einfach ist die ganze Sache nicht.
  Ich betreibe meinen PC schon seit einiger Zeit mit zwei 22“ TFT-Monitoren und die Probleme haben mit dem Umstieg von XP auf Windows 7 angefangen. 
Seit Windows Vista gibt es eine grundlegende Umstellung beim Erkennen der Bildschirme, die an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen sind. Bis XP wurden die angeschlossenen Anzeigegeräte von der Grafikkarte erkannt und diese hat dann dem Betriebssystem diese Informationen weitergeleitet. So konnten die Grafikkarten dem Betriebssystem vorgaukeln, mehrere angeschlossene Monitore wären nur ein einziger sehr breiter Monitor. Des Weiteren hat das Betriebssystem lediglich die Informationen, was angezeigt werden soll an die Grafikkarte weitergegeben. Das eigentliche Anzeigen hat dann jedoch die Grafikkarte übernommen. 
Seit Windows Vista gibt es nun das Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) welches die anzuzeigenden Inhalte selbst bestimmt und die Grafikkarte nur noch als Werkzeug nutzt um die Anzeige umzusetzen. Bei der Entwicklung dieser neuen Technologie hat Microsoft auch das Erkennen der Monitore an sich gerissen. Somit war es den Grafikkarten nicht mehr möglich, dem Betriebssystem mehrere Anzeigegeräte als ein einziges zu verkaufen.
Fortan war es nur noch möglich mehrere Monitore in Dual-View (mehrere Monitore mit voneinander unabhängigen Inhalten) oder im Clone-Modus (mehrere Monitore mit identischen Inhalten) zu betreiben.
Diese Einschränkung hat sich auch mit dem Release von Windows 7 nicht geändert.
  Da ich diese Situation als sehr unbefriedigend empfand und mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, dieses Problem zu umgehen habe ich mich an Microsoft und an NVidia gewandt (zu diesem Zeitpunkt kam mir keine ATI-Karte in mein System). Leider haben beide meine Nachforschungen nur bestätigt und teilweise die Verantwortung für den Verlust der Horizontalen-Erweiterung jeweils dem anderen in die Schuhe geschoben. Schlussendlich gab es für einen gewisse Zeit nur zwei Lösungswege:


Windows XP als Spiele-Plattform nutzen und damit allerdings auf DirectX 10/11-Grafik verzichten.
 Der Erwerb eines externen Matrox-Adapters. Dieser wird zwischen die Anzeigegeräte und die Grafikkarte geschaltet und übernimmt sozusagen das vorgaukeln. Kostenpunkt ca. 215€.
    Eine gewisse Zeit habe ich also Windows XP genutzt und irgendwann dann eben nur noch auf einen Bildschirm unter Windows 7 gespielt. Der Zweite war dann nur noch Dekoration bzw. war nützlich beim Programmieren und parallelen Surfen.
Da mich die Problematik aber weiterhin beschäftigt hat habe ich die Augen offengehalten und bin schließlich über einen Artikel über die neuen ATI 5xxx-Grafikkarten gestolpert. Diese wurden mit der neuen Eyefinity-Technologie beworben, welche die Einschränkungen des WDDM aufheben sollte. Einige Artikel, Forendiskussionen und Video-Beweisen später war ich mir sicher und hatte folgende wichtigen Infos gesammelt: Dank Eyefinity-Technologie ist es den neuen ATI 5xxx-Karten möglich nicht nur (theoretisch) bis zu sechs Bildschirmen (pro GPU) gleichzeitig zu betreiben, sondern diese auch tatsächlich wieder horizontal und vertikal zu erweitern. In diesem Fall heißt das Stichwort dann „Display-Group“, wodurch mehrere Monitore zu einer Gruppe zusammengeschlossen werden, auf welche dann der Inhalt aufgeteilt wird. Es gibt bisher nur eine Grafikkarte die tatsächlich sechs Bildschirmausgänge hat, doch in folgendem Video wird bewiesen, dass vier dieser Grafikkarten tatsächlich auch ein Feld von 24 Monitoren zu einem großen Bildschirm zusammenfügen können.
  Allerdings handelt es sich bei diesen sechs Anschlüssen für Monitore an dieser Grafikkarte um den neuen sogenannten DisplayPort (und leider nicht um mini-HDMI), was uns zum großen ABER bringt.
ATI setzt mit seinen neuen Grafikkarten immer stärker auf diesen neuen Standard. Dieser kommt im Gegensatz zu den „alten“ Übertragungsstandards (VGA, DVI, HDMI) ohne eine überflüssige und redundante Technologie aus. Bei den „alten“ Standards liefert die Grafikkarte Daten, welche von einem Modul zunächst umgerechnet werden müssen, bevor sie über das Kabel übertragen werden. Das Anzeigegerät rechnet diese Daten seinerseits wiederum um, sobald er sie erhält. Der neue DisplayPort überträgt direkt die Rohdaten der Grafikkarte, ohne sie davor nochmals umzurechnen, da das Anzeigegerät die Daten ja sowieso nochmals umrechnet.
Das Problem hierbei liegt jetzt darin, dass auf den Grafikkarten nur zwei solcher Umrechnungsmodule verbaut werden, die für VGA, DVI und HDMI benötigt werden. Auch wenn eine Grafikkarte beispielsweise mit 2x DVI, 1xHDMI und 1xDisplayPort ausgestattet ist, stehen nur zwei Umrechnungsmodule zur Verfügung, weshalb man nur zwei der „alten“ Anschlüsse gleichzeitig nutzen kann. Möchte man einen dritten Monitor anschließen, muss man auf den DisplayPort-Anschluss ausweichen.
Manche mögen denken, dass das doch eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem ist. Schließlich gibt es Adapter von DisplayPort auf HDMI für unter 20€. Leider muss ich euch da wieder enttäuschen. Diese Adapter sind leider passive Adapter und funktionieren in diesem Fall nicht. Erfolg versprechen lediglich die aktiven Adapter die leider mit um die 90€ gehandelt werden.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre, sich nach einem Bildschirm umzusehen, welcher den DisplayPort-Standard bereit unterstützt. Leider sind diese momentan noch nicht sehr häufig und zudem vergleichsweise teuer.
  Da ich ja eigentlich ein NVidia-Fan bin, habe ich natürlich dort nachgefragt, ob in nächster Zeit geplant ist, ein Eyfinity-ähnliches Feature anzubieten. Die Antwort viel leider negativ aus. Marktforschungen zu Folge, würde sich der Markt der Zukunft im Bereich der 3D-Darstellung wiederfinden. Mehrere Monitore in Eyfinity-Manier zusammenzuschließen sei nur für eine Minderheit interessant und daher für sie uninteressant.
  Fazit: Wenn man unbedingt auf drei (oder mehr) Monitoren Spielen möchte. Muss man seine Momentane Situation betrachten. 


Ist man bereits in Besitz eines Hochleistungsrechners mit guter Grafikkarte (keine ATI 5xxx) und drei Monitoren ohne DisplayPort-Anschluss, sollte man zum Matrox DripleHead2Go für ca. 215€ greifen.
Möchte man sich sowieso eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen und hat bisher maximal zwei Bildschirme mit DVI oder HDMI, würde ich empfehlen sich eine ATI HD58xx zu kaufen und dementsprechend einen oder mehrere Monitore mit DisplayPort.
 
  Ich persönlich habe mir eine ATI HD5850 zugelegt. Da ich sowieso nur zwei Bildschirme habe, betreibe ich momentan nur diese beiden unter Windows 7. Sollte ich mal wieder etwas Geld übrig haben, kommt dann evtl. ein Monitor mit DisplayPort dazu.

  Ich hoffe meine Ausführung war verständlich und hat alle offenen Fragen korrekt beantwortet. Sollten noch weitere Fragen offen sein, wenn jemand etwas besser weiß oder jemand neue Erkenntnisse auf diesem Gebiet haben sollte, einfach Bescheid geben .

  MfG, Athlone

PS: Fast vergessen... Leider darf man, wenn man ein solches System hat, dann nicht davon ausgehen, dass man jedes Spiel dann auch tatsächlich auf allen Bildschirmen Spielen kann. Nehmen wir das Beispiel Blizzard, haben wir z.B. World of Warcraft (funktioniert) und Starcraft (funktioniert nicht). Laut Blizzard würde bei Starcraft ein System mit mehreren Monitoren einen zu großen taktischen Vorteil bedeuten. Daher wird in einem solchen fall das Spiel auf alle angeschlossenen Bildschirme geklont - sehr frustrierend. Ein guter Anhaltspunkt ist die Liste der Eyefinity-Validierten Spiele von AMD.


----------



## Jimmy9090 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was benötigt man, um 3 Monitore .......*

hey leute 
sorry wenn ich das jetzt hir zwischenreinwerfe , aber ist es möglich mit 2 AMD grafikkarten auf 3 monitoren zu spielen wenn sie NICHT im CF laufen aber dennoch beide am spiel beteiligt sind also eine grafikkarte ist für die beiden äußeren monitore .... die andere für den mittleren........ falls es möglich ist schreibt es mir bitte


----------



## Monsjo (17. Mai 2014)

Klingt  unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Timichino (18. Mai 2014)

Nicht möglich.
Einzige Kombination ist mit ner geforce Karte welche dann physx Berechnungen über nimmt..


----------

